# Trailer Hitch Question



## streetkit (Dec 13, 2001)

I found an 85 1/2 ton 2 wd diesel suburban in a wrecking yard with a class V trailer hitch on it. If I grab the hitch will it bolt up to my 87 1 ton 4x4 crew cab long bed single rear wheel truck? The class III on my truck is just about history and I need to replace/upgrade it. Any input/advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

In general - frame width & depth of the frame channel at the rear - it should fit up OK. Not 100% sure if the 1/2 and 1-ton frames are identical out back, I know they are pretty similar.

Without seeing the hitch & truck first hand I can't say for sure, but I believe it will bolt on, however it may require some minor alterations/fitting.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

There may be body mounts or other differences that seperate the suburban frame from a truck frame. I know this is tru on my Toyota 4runner and 4x4 pickup. Same frame all the way to the back then at the rear there are an extra set of mounts for the 4runner. Makes the hitches extremely different. Something to consider.


----------



## Maverick (Nov 14, 2001)

For as cheap as hitches are ($100) I would buy a new one. Just piece of mind for myself. The old hitch might be on its last leg (rusty, maybe bent). Do you have to take it off the old truck?. Chances are you will need all new hardware. Is it worth all that? Not to me.


----------



## streetkit (Dec 13, 2001)

*Trailer Hitch*

Maverick, I agree but I am having a hard time finding anything better than a class III for this truck. Seems like all the manufacturers have forgotten about the 87 and older Chevy truck. All the class V hitches I have found are for 88 and newer Chevy trucks.

By the way, I took another look at the Suburban hitch and the frame is way different in the back so the hitch will not work on the truck.

Anyone have any other suggestions? Thanks


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Have you tried U haul? they hav a lot of hitches at my U haul dealer,they even carry a 8000/12000 for the SD,Ram,and GM trucks.I bet they could get you one.Most of there htiches are Valleys or Drawtites,I have bought about 5 hitches from them in the last 2 yrs,they have great prices,and for 5 bucks extra,you get the lifetime warranty,which is nice when ther's a V box in the truck,my 3 yr old drawtie is looking rough already,its the 2nd hitch thats been on the truck,now its ready for a 3rd,that 5 bucks was worth i to me.Try them,you never know.I seen class 4's in JCWhitney too,not sure if they had them for the 87 and older though.Goodl uck


----------



## Maverick (Nov 14, 2001)

Streetkit,

U-haul may be your best bet like John said. Have you tried e-mailing the different hitch mfgs and ask if they make one?

http://www.reesehitch.com

http://www.hitch-n-go.com/

http://www.uhaul.com/

http://www.tow-n-stow.com/

http://www.draw-tite.com/

After you get your hitch on you MUST buy one of these.

http://www.bumperdumper.com/

You can use this after your done plowing.

http://www.grill-n-chill.com/home.htm


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I would think that you could get in touch with the manufacturer. Most have been making hitches long enough to have made one for that truck. See if they can locate the old part number for one. Then you could also tell what other trucks the hitch was made for. I don't think there is anything wrong with buying a used hitch if you can inspect it carefully. People buy used plows all the time and I think they take a lot more abuse. Give it a fresh coat of paint and no one will know. I would use all new bolts when mounting it though.


----------



## streetkit (Dec 13, 2001)

*Trailer Hitch*

Well, I found a Putnam Class IV hitch online at a decent price. I think I'm going to go ahead and order it. Thanks for all of the info.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

CT 18,your right ,there is nothing wrong wit ha used hitch-but when they are only 100 bucks or so new,why bother,if plows were 100 -200 new,you wouldnt see me buying a used one,when trailer hitches run 3-4000 installed,ill be searching the classified's daily for used ones,but as long as i can get any one i want for 100 from U haul,im not going to waster my time,I think this what Maverick meant too.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I definately agree. However you can probably get a hitch at a junkyard for $20-25. That is 25% of a new hitch. A new plow runs $3000-4000 and you can often find them used for around $1000. That is also 25% of the new price. So if you can save that much I think it is justified for a few extra minutes of wrench turning and a coat of paint. The hitch on my Toyota is on the third truck. First was wrecked. Second I sold and the hitch still works fine on the third truck. No need to get a new one.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*CT18*

I too agree & as you said I've aslo wrench hitches off 1 truck to another. Years ago it was a cost factor & then it was habit, but now the last 3 trucks had hitches installed from the factory  life is a whole lot easier  when you buy new. Sometimes I still want to wrench just because I like to.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

My guess is it should fit. I may be wrong but alot of the truck hitches have universals bolt holes so they fit many different applications. I put a Reese hitch off of a 88 GM pick-up on to a 88 Bronco with no problem. The guy was selling his truck and said I could have the hitch for $40.

Razor


----------

